# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Galvanised 100UC steel beams

## dclayw

Has anyone recently purchased 100UC steel beams for use in a retaining wall.  
I know steel prices have skyrocketed in recent years but I got quoted $45/m for black steel and an additional $35/m to galvanise, i.e. $80/m !! 
Does this sound about right? I'm in Brisbane. 
Are there any alternatives to galvanising, like rust protective paint or something. The prices just seem way over the top. 
If I do build my wall this way I will need about 25m of 100UC.

----------


## dclayw

Another question related to using H beams as posts for a retaining wall. 
One of the most difficult parts of the job would be setting the posts right. I imagine it could get quite hectic once the concrete truck arrives, especially when you have to barrow the concrete in. 
Engineering diagrams specify to use 20/20, 60 slump concrete and to leave a 200mm gap at the bottom of the footing, so the bottom of the post sits 200mm above the bottom of the post hole. 
I would rather have the posts in place as the concrete is poured, rather then setting each one as you go. What's the best way to do this? 
Could use 200mm metal wire bar chairs in each hole, place the post on top of that and then brace the post. Might be prone to getting bumped. Would the wire bar chair affect the integrity of the footing? 
I was also thinking about partially concreting the posts in place (just using bags of concrete) the day before the concrete truck arrives. It would require about 300mm of concrete into each hole (maybe 3-4 bags for each hole), together with some minor bracing. Then again, would this 300mm of concrete at the base of each footing affect the integrity of the footing once the actual pour is done? 
My deepest footing will be about 1.6m.

----------


## Tools

Bought some a month ago for $39/m already dipped. Shop around and I Am sure you will find someone who stocks them ready to go. 
Tools

----------


## jonesyGT

try bunnies 
They have it & if you need it theyll get different sizes

----------


## dclayw

Haven't tried bunnies yet, they really sell them there? 
Got another quote, $27.50/m + $22.50/m to galvanise, so that sounds a bit better, $50/m all up. 
I wanted 7 pieces, all different lengths and the charge to cut each piece and drill 4 holes in each piece was $44/piece.............. So while the price/m sounds OK the cutting/drilling seems way over the top.

----------


## plexus

Hi Mate, 
Go to MetalCorp (Metalcorp Steel) they have 100UC15 for $18/Lm galvanised. Cuts are approx $5 each bringing the price to $23 / Lm if you have a cut list. If you want a number of cuts i'm sure they'll give you a discount. 
I spent a long time looking for these, the closest i found was Concrete Products at Capalaba who were selling gal H channels for $70 / Lm. Screw that.

----------


## NickH

> One of the most difficult parts of the job would be setting the posts right. I imagine it could get quite hectic once the concrete truck arrives, especially when you have to barrow the concrete in.  
> I would rather have the posts in place as the concrete is poured, rather then setting each one as you go. What's the best way to do this? 
> .

  You could try welding some lengths of reo to the footing ends of your H-beam, eg 50cm or so. You can then place the beams in place, hammer them down to the right height and you may not need too much bracing. The beams can then be jiggled into correct angulation after concrete is poured and surrounding the base of the beam  :2thumbsup:

----------


## shauck

We just put one bag of rapid set into each 350mm diameter hole as we plumbed each post. They didn't go anywhere when the concrete was poured. 2.7m long posts (to be trimmed later) and holes ranging from 1.2m down.

----------


## whiteknightoz

OK where are you guys getting these prices from? I rang around a few and the prices I am getting are a lot dearer  :Frown:   And my local Metalcorp advised they don't sell Galvanised UC only Gal PFC which I thought was weird.
I need 11 posts at 2400 or there abouts...

----------


## shauck

> OK where are you guys getting these prices from? I rang around a few and the prices I am getting are a lot dearer   And my local Metalcorp advised they don't sell Galvanised UC only Gal PFC which I thought was weird.
> I need 11 posts at 2400 or there abouts...

  My posts were from a steel yard that sells second hand stuff. They're in Ballarat. I forget the name but I'll ask my welder mate, she'll know. My posts aren't galvanised though.

----------

